# flucloxacillin and sperm?



## snowwhite44

Hi There

My husband and i were at our GP today and hubby has been given flucloxacillin to help an infection he has got in his in grown toenail until he can have is removed.

However we are due to start IVF next week and *I am worried this flucloxacillin will affect his sperm?* can you please advise me if this has ANY affect.

Any advice would be of help

Thank you!

Snow x


----------



## mazv

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=230540.msg3637223#msg3637223
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=236184.msg3767618#msg3767618
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=206566.msg3247328#msg3247328

None 

All the best for treatment  
Maz x


----------

